# First post: My Collection.



## Master-chip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi,

This is my first post on CPF.

I've been looking these forums for a little time and now I found it... I'm from a family of flashaholics!

As first post, I tought to show my personal collection of lights. There are many old lights, some newer, ans some very wonderfull lights.

This is my collection:







They aren't all my flashlights but they are awesom! Regards to all!

Master-chip.


----------



## greenpea76 (Jul 9, 2010)

:welcome:. 

Word of advice. Stay away from the marketplace


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for the advice greenpea76.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice first post! Welcome to CPF.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 9, 2010)

That is quite an interesting collection you got there!


----------



## shipwreck (Jul 9, 2010)

WOW, awesome collection!


----------



## Christoph (Jul 9, 2010)

I spy a Buzz Lightyear flashlight that happens to have a forward clicky in the best of all positions. (the side) my sons also has a faceted reflector thet has a great beam using the original version SMJLED.That has been my youngest boys favorite light for the last few years.
Welcome as you can see I am clearly a flashaholic.
Chris


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 9, 2010)

Christoph said:


> I spy a Buzz Lightyear flashlight that happens to have a forward clicky in the best of all positions. (the side) my sons also has a faceted reflector thet has a great beam using the original version SMJLED.That has been my youngest boys favorite light for the last few years.
> Welcome as you can see I am clearly a flashaholic.
> Chris


 
Hi Chris,

Mine has an SMJLED too. Itlasts two days on two AA batteries.

Master-chip.


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks to everybody that is repling to me.

Master-chip.


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 11, 2010)

Two day's ago I putted my avatar!

Master-chip.


----------



## octaf (Jul 11, 2010)

I like your colorful collection !

:welcome:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't know how many shelves there are, but you sgould already take out those books on the lower one we can see... :naughty:

This picture is called now "My collection before CPF". In a few months you'll take the same picture with 3 shelves completely in view "My collection after CPF". In two years you'll post 2 pictures, one of the complete old shelf and one of the new one! 

:welcome: and beware, what looks funny here may get a hard reality for your accounts. My savings accounts together before CPF : XX.YYY,ZZ € and after CPF (-) XXX,YY €. I put the "-" between brackets as there is no minus possible on savings accounts, it has to be always positive, but therefore the current bank account has the minus...


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you Henk Lu.

Master-chip.


----------



## dajab77 (May 9, 2011)

Nice collection, and within reach. Nice set up.


----------

